# Fake Utorrent While Downloading Or Seeding



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 10, 2010)

I am getting Fake Utorrent While Downloading Or Seeding in peers list . the client is detected as fake utorrent

i will post screenshots also

see 3 screenshots 
i disconnected internet and closed utorrent and after few minutes again started utorrent and see same client is connected numberous times

The client comes again and again more than 15 times he came in peers list


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 11, 2010)

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/8950/sn3x.jpg


*img23.imageshack.us/img23/3525/sn2fa.jpg



*img411.imageshack.us/img411/7195/sn1ef.jpg


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 11, 2010)

if its [fake] in front of it, than it is very likely someone just pretends to use a µT client. Its more likely some Bit Comet . No need to be "nervous" about it, but blocking for "cheating client ID" is okay.


```
*forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?pid=183385
```

What is your downloading speed...it seems you download a lot like me : Cant resist..posted the screenshot !!

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/6901/39169196.png


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2010)

Nothing to worry about. It's just a cheating client.

*Thread moved.*


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2010)

^^ never saw or heard of anything like this - this info is knida new new and interesting to me 

I've seen utorrent 3.0 listed as client name but I think it's fake as well as the latest beta version is 2.0.3 build 20501 as of this writing.


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, there are some "cheating torrent clients" which help you in increasing your ratio in a private tracker. Private trackers generally ban these type of clients. However, now these clients have the feature of "spoofing their name" to render the ban useless.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 11, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> if its [fake] in front of it, than it is very likely someone just pretends to use a µT client. Its more likely some Bit Comet . No need to be "nervous" about it, but blocking for "cheating client ID" is okay.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


sorry but i did not find any solution how to block ip . i saw no settings in peers window or client window in utorrent
i just stopped seeding or downloading for few mins then started again , but everytime the fake id came , atleast 20 times he came again .

mine speed is just 15 KB avarage speed . no i dont download much i just started downloading from july 2010.
i am seeding more than downloading.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 11, 2010)

I too have a problem with my uTorent. I thought of crreating a new topic, but leave that.

I am downloading a torrent approximately sized 7 GB. The seeders are fine (>500 in swarm and at a time, around 80 are connected) The files started downloading at 200+ KBps, but for two/three days none of my files are getting more than 30 KBps. Either I download them from YouTube/RapidShare/uTorrent. Any download takes 10 times the time. 

The uTorrent file has been downloaded 4.5 GB with an average of 170, and because of this trouble, the average has fallen to 46.2 KBps merely. 

What kind of problem is it. None of the downloads is getting more than 30Kbps. I have tried downloading just one file (with nothing else, not even browsing) but it doesn't seem to work.

If I simultaneously download 8 files, each of them gets 25-30 KBps. That means, my average download speed is still 200+. But, not to one file.

I use IDM + uTorrent. Reinstalling both will not be a solution because have tried it too..


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2010)

Torrent speed depends upon a lot on the seeder and peers ratio - 

say :

Torrent A has 1000+ seeders and 2000+ peers
Torrent B has 100 seeders and only 70 or 100 peers

you will get better speed in the second situation

BTW, which plan are you on and what's your ISP ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 12, 2010)

topgear said:


> If those are copyrighted contents and not free - remove those names as it's not allowed to discuss such matters as per forum rule.
> 
> Torrent speed depends upon a lot on the seeder and peers ratio -
> 
> ...



+1..there are some awesome torrent sites which cant be discussed here ..but I get 450-500kbps speed and never seen any drops on the speed..try google to find out !!


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 12, 2010)

But, my downloads on IDm is facing the same thing.

My plan is BSNL 1.5 GB/month
And, the torrent has 700+ seeders and only 400 or so peers.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 12, 2010)

i am seeding new file from mine computer , again i see something fishy
i see in ip address serverroom1 why no ip , why name 

*img571.imageshack.us/img571/4187/snag0382p2.jpg


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jul 12, 2010)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:


> i am seeding new file from mine computer , again i see something fishy
> i see in ip address serverroom1 why no ip , why name
> 
> *img571.imageshack.us/img571/4187/snag0382p2.jpg


is resolve ip selected??


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 12, 2010)

Another query, what is this force start option?


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2010)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:


> i am seeding new file from mine computer , again i see something fishy
> i see in ip address serverroom1 why no ip , why name
> 
> *img571.imageshack.us/img571/4187/snag0382p2.jpg


The IP isn't resolved. There isn't anything fishy. :/

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




hjpotter92 said:


> Another query, what is this force start option?


*wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_Force_start_in_BitTorrent


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 13, 2010)

hjpotter92 said:


> Another query, what is this force start option?



It will cause a torrent that would otherwise be queued to start downloading, regardless of how many other downloads are currently running.

When you first configured uTorrent, you specified what type of connection you have. If you're on slow connection uTorrent will only download, say two torrents at once for the sake of example. If you're on broadband you may be configured download 8 torrents at a time.

Say you're currently downloading 8 files, and you've just found another torrent you really want to download. You don't want to let it sit in the queue, but you also don't want to raise its priority, because that would force one of your other downloads to queue in its place. Rather than permanently raising the number of downloads you allow at once to 9, you can just select "Force Start" and then the selected torrent will download instead of queue.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks ico, and neeraj ji.. but, whenever I use it, the download stops abruptly and for long intervals. and, when I start it normally, it creates no such troubles.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 13, 2010)

lucifer_is_back said:


> is resolve ip selected??



yes it is selected from the time i started using utorrent


----------

